# mailto checkboxes



## seelenflug (17. November 2004)

Hallo!

Ich mache eine Einladung mit dem Link "Anmeldung"
Da wird dann draufgeklickt und es öffnet sich outlook mit voreingestellter Email und Subject

Es gibt ja die Möglichkeit mit der Mailto-Funktion mit ?subject="..." schon ein Subject mitzuliefern

Kann man es so auch Bewerkstelligen 2 checkboxes für Ja/Nein + Auswertung in den Betreff zu stellen?

Vielleicht ist diese Frage nicht die aller schlaueste, habe davon aber noch nie etwas gehört!
Könnt ihr mir helfen?

Vielen Dank


----------



## shutdown (17. November 2004)

Wäre mir nicht bekannt...

einfacher zu lösen wäre das Ganze aber über zwei verschiedene Links:

Zusage + Absage

getrennt in zwei Links/Buttons/whatsoever und du bekommst 2 verschiedene Betreffs

shutdown


----------



## seelenflug (17. November 2004)

Okay schade dass das nicht geht
das mit den zwei links will ich vermeiden!

Danke für deine Hilfe
ciao,


----------

